# Mid Atlantic HO racing this weekend!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

MASCAR Super Stock Saturday, October 10th.
Round 2 and first magnet car class race is this weekend in bucolic Mathews County Virginia. 
Track opens at 7:30 am race morning for practice. Tech at 11am.

Track pix and directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/mark.html
MASCAR web site:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The crowd was small, but the action at Mark's Man Cave was HOT and CLOSE! Jeff Crabtree came out of semi-retirement to pace the field in qualifying, round robin and the A Main for max points on the day. Mark Smith, Steve Jones and Tom Bowman battled to keep Jeff honest and fight for second. Track owner Mark Smith came through for second as Tom Bowman's race fell apart on the uncompromising Yellow gutter lane. Marshall Tucker, came up from the B Main to nearly get Steve Jones for 4th. 

Full pictures of the race, and some of Mark's treasures, including a Golden Gate T-Jet set from Monkey Wards:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/10-10-09.html

BeachJets return to the MASCAR schedule in round 3 on Halloween! The venue is Tim Keevin's 4x16' MAXTRAK, Tim's track info and directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/tims.html


----------

